# Sanyo DP32746 - Brown Screen - No Sound - PIP works



## kccochran (Oct 29, 2009)

Connected to a cable box and a DVD. Heard pop sound, screen went brown. Still have sound. Pic in Pic shows picture, even when moved around the screen. DVD picture is fine. Is this a setting issue, a cable issue, or am I going TV shopping this weekend???? Thank you.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi kccochran


Disconnect the t.v ( if the cable box has a power on system do the same in sequence starting from your cable box first. ) from the power outlet, then press and hold down power button for 2 minutes. This will drain the residual power from the microprocessor and surrounding circuits. This will cause the microprocessor to re-set to default values. After the elapsed time, check all your connections to the cable box and make sure they are nice and tight and that the cable is in good condition. Re-connect to the power outlet and turn on the t.v, if it resets and you have picture then it may have been a surge. If not, test your cable box to another t.v to make sure that it's working properly. If everything turns out OK and you still don't have main picture, play around with the remotes screen settings making sure that cable or NTSC is enabled or something similar (check your remote documentation). 

If all possibilities are eliminated and the picture is still not present, then you will have to bring your set to a qualified service technician.

Good luck!


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Addendum:


Here's a link to your user manual: http://www.retrevo.com/search/v2/jsp/mytrevo/myTrevo.jsp?page=man


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I'd also try checking everything without anything connected via external cables except your aerial lead or TV Channel source ie just a basic TV set up.

It is just possible that one of your external devices is forcing the input for the display to be other than the normal Tuner. I ahve this on my DVD player whenever someone has been watching or connected the player to the SCART connector. I either have to remove the SCART or power off the DVD Player before the picture re-appears on my TV, whilst sound is OK.


----------



## ronaldjc (Jan 7, 2010)

*Possibly Solved - Re: Sanyo DP32746 - Brown Screen - No Sound - PIP works*

I had the exact same problem with a 32 inch Element HDTV. The only difference was I was still hearing sound. I solved my problem by 1. unplugging the HDMI cable from the Cable Box 2. Unplugging the power cord from the Cable Box 3. Wait 1 min replug Cable Box turn on and allow to reset. 4. Plug HDMI cable into Cable Box. 5. Turn on TV.
Booya! Hope this helps.
ray:


----------

